# They're cutting rates by stealing surge...



## Joecochran1977 (Apr 16, 2019)

Instead of lowering base rates this time they're just taking the surge.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Joecochran1977 said:


> Instead of lowering base rates this time they're just taking the surge.


I'm seeing that right now- I've noticed they're charging it, but it's neither on the map, nor (obviously) on the offer. I'm simply avoiding busy areas now. &#129335;&#127995; Let the new folks figure that out; it doesn't take long to realize there's a reason rates go up during such hours (i.e., where more difficult paxs happen to also be more frequently encountered, which is part of the supply-demand element). I'm not dealing with that debauchery for base rates.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Joecochran1977 said:


> Instead of lowering base rates this time they're just taking the surge.


If you've got evidence that Uber's charging pax surge rates and paying you base rates contact the media and tell them.

Jacking up prices during Covid ain't the best PR, and jacking up the prices and stiffing the drivers is much worse, especially given the fact that Uber lies to the pax by telling them that the purpose for surge is to "entice" drivers. The whole "entice" claim is a proven lie.

Contact the media.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Nothing new here. Do you have a second phone? log in to the rider app and you will see the surge, a lot different than what it get displayed on the driver app. Many drivers use the 2 phone method to compare.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Need to eliminate surge.


----------



## Snappledude (Oct 16, 2020)

Joecochran1977 said:


> Instead of lowering base rates this time they're just taking the surge.


I know it horrible 9 days of theft


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Any body having to text uber about not getting there cancelation fee. I've had to do this a couple of times since the virus started never had to do it before, it would always show up on the trip that was cancelled now it doesn't even after they said they corrected it and said check your driver dash board. I think this is a way for uber to keep the cancellation fee if you don't notice it


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Nothing new. We all know the agenda.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> If you've got evidence that Uber's charging pax surge rates and paying you base rates contact the media and tell them.
> 
> Jacking up prices during Covid ain't the best PR, and jacking up the prices and stiffing the drivers is much worse, especially given the fact that Uber lies to the pax by telling them that the purpose for surge is to "entice" drivers. The whole "entice" claim is a proven lie.
> 
> Contact the media.


Have proof. I picked up a lady at Sky Harbor Airport (Arizona). She went maybe went 25 miles and was charged 73.00 not during the surge prices.I made 23.00 on that trip. Yep got screwed again!!!


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

IRME4EVER said:


> Have proof. I picked up a lady at Sky Harbor Airport (Arizona). She went maybe went 25 miles and was charged 73.00 not during the surge prices.I made 23.00 on that trip. Yep got screwed again!!!


Contact the media anyone experiencing this contact the media if you can prove it expose these perpetrators


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

About what I expect from these useless assclowns


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> If you've got evidence that Uber's charging pax surge rates and paying you base rates contact the media and tell them.
> 
> Jacking up prices during Covid ain't the best PR, and jacking up the prices and stiffing the drivers is much worse, especially given the fact that Uber lies to the pax by telling them that the purpose for surge is to "entice" drivers. The whole "entice" claim is a proven lie.
> 
> Contact the media.


Massive-Piece0f-Shita-Chusetts passed a reg 3 years ago....no surge during state of emergency.

Uber changed to up front pricing and obeyed the letter of the law and does not pay driver surge. But their pricing is still variable, just not called surge. 
Politicians have ADHD. They push the first domino and walk away distracted by the next social issue. Mean while Uber immediately sends out and app update and the pax still get ****ed along with the drivers. Drivers do double duty, replacing the customer service *****ing hotline


----------



## McFlyHigh (Mar 18, 2020)

If you are in a surge zone and it says +7.50 Min Surge Next Trip...

You will not get paid the surge.

It’s been going on for almost a month.

I’m sure they have saved countless millions by simply not paying drivers what they agree to in their TOS.

Their Surge TOS is clear. Regarding sticky surge. If you’re in a zone and accept. You get that. If rider is in a higher surge, you get the higher surge.

In reality, you don’t get surge. Period.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

McFlyHigh said:


> If you are in a surge zone and it says +7.50 Min Surge Next Trip...
> 
> You will not get paid the surge.
> 
> ...


It's work perfectly here where I'm at.
And I guarantee you if I don't get it I won't work.
It's not that complicated


----------



## Joecochran1977 (Apr 16, 2019)

McFlyHigh said:


> If you are in a surge zone and it says +7.50 Min Surge Next Trip...
> 
> You will not get paid the surge.
> 
> ...


In my area they've completely cut off surge pricing for anyone who's not logged in to Uber x as well as Uber eats. Everything is base pay . The only way to get surge on Uber eats is to turn on Uber x as well. Late nights are still good, but any other time of day you're pummeled by rideshare requests instead of Uber eats requests. So you have to settle for base pay if you want to deliver food during the day.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Joecochran1977 said:


> In my area they've completely cut off surge pricing for anyone who's not logged in to Uber x as well as Uber eats. Everything is base pay . The only way to get surge on Uber eats is to turn on Uber x as well. Late nights are still good, but any other time of day you're pummeled by rideshare requests instead of Uber eats requests. So you have to settle for base pay if you want to deliver food during the day.


Is base enough?
It's not here. 6 to 12 an hour before expenses.
I will not work for that.


----------



## Joecochran1977 (Apr 16, 2019)

wallae said:


> Is base enough?
> It's not here. 6 to 12 an hour before expenses.
> I will not work for that.


Gig work is like any business. It's all about location. If your market isn't booming you should probably find something else to do.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Joecochran1977 said:


> Gig work is like any business. It's all about location. If your market isn't booming you should probably find something else to do.


There is some math involved. 60 cents a mile. Avg speed.
Here you can be busy and not make any real money at that rate. (After expenses


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Our avg ride 3.75 miles
5 minute pick up 5 minute ride 2 minutes to exit 7 minutes to get another ride...
3 an hour?
Weekdays you wait 15-20 minutes 2 per hour

If it’s not surging I can’t make myself do it.
Seems some either don’t understand or don’t mind that they are turning the equity in their vehicle into cash


----------

